# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Touch sensitive real doll

## qiouxdoll

An early feature of sex robots was their ability to sense when and where they were being touched.This feature will also start to appear in sex dolls.Essentially, the sex doll will embed a "nervous system" under its skin that is sensitive to touch.The technique has many applications, but we first saw it used to allow sex dolls to respond to their owners' actions. For example, touch sensors will be able to detect foreplay, such as kissing and stroking her breasts, and then she can respond with a pleasant voice, and her genitals will warm up and even lubricate for sex. In addition, sex dolls with sensors in their genitals will be able to 'feel' pleasure and make the experience more of a two-way experience.In the future, the owner may bring orgasm to the *sex doll*.

----------

